# Controlar posición de esfera dentro de cilindro.



## Xndres (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo aqui y quería que me ayudaran con un proyecto que tengo que hacer lo que tengo que hacer es hacer levitar una esfera con aire la cual va a estar controlada por un sensor, la esfera va a estar ubicada dentro de un cilindro y esta debe ser impulsada por un ventilador.
Yo tengo pensado usar un micro y usar pwm, pero no se como re-alimentar el lazo y que sensor debe usar, cualquier ayuda gracias a todos...


----------



## electrodan (Mar 8, 2010)

Para controlar que la esfera no se vaya para los lados tenés que poner salidas de aire en el cilindro. Esto lo podés sacar del mismo ventilador que alimenta la esfera. No creo que necesites electrónica para hacer esto.
Si no es suficiente podés poner un velocímetro dentro de la esfera, y transmitirlo mediante unos LEDs hacia ventiladores o válvulas que controlen el flujo de aire en los constados (del cual ya te hablé).


----------



## zxeth (Mar 8, 2010)

yo lo haria de otras formas como haciendo la esfera de iman (cargado positivo) y hacer un electroiman para la base (tambien cargado positivo) cosa que se repelan. Y para variar la altura vas variando el electroiman. La otra alternativa es hacer una pastilla de ceramica superconductora, el tema es que necesitas herramientas que solo se encuentran en pulvimetalurgicas y tener nitrogeno liquido (como el que usan en investigaciones de cables superconductores), lo bueno de esto es que no necesitas un tubo para que el iman (la esfera) se vaya volando. Solamente se queda levitando encima de la pastilla.


----------



## Xndres (Mar 8, 2010)

Gracias por su ayuda pero necesito que levite con aire y si el cilinro se tapa va a obligar q la esfera descienda y necesito compensar con el ventilador y mantener a una altura determinada por eso queria usar sensores... tu idea de el velocimetro no la comprendo muy bien me la podrias explicar un poco mas, gracias


----------



## electrodan (Mar 11, 2010)

Sería un sistema retroalimentado relativamente simple. Cuando la pelota baja se le da mas potencia, cuando sube menos, así hasta que queda estable.
No se que es lo que no entiendes. Si me lo puedes explicar...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2010)

Yo pensaría en actuar sobre una válvula tipo mariposa y dejar al motor en velocidad constante, el motor del ventilador muy posiblemente tenga una inercia al cambio de velocidad importante, lo que afectará al funcionamiento del sistema.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 11, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo pensaría en actuar sobre una válvula tipo mariposa y dejar al motor en velocidad constante, el motor del ventilador muy posiblemente tenga una inercia al cambio de velocidad importante, lo que afectará al funcionamiento del sistema.


El problema con eso es que la mariposa debe girar en ambos sentidos para controlar el flujo de aire (aunque no completar los giros, se entiende) lo que puede llegar a complicar el diseño. En cambio el control de las rpm del motor es más sencillo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> El problema con eso es que la mariposa debe girar en ambos sentidos para controlar el flujo de aire (aunque no completar los giros, *se entiende*) ...


No.

La mariposa abre poco o mucho y con eso regula el caudal.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok; pero si necesitas reducir el caudal, sería necesario hacer pasar la mariposa por el centro de giro para posicionarla en un punto inferior al anterior (si es que la apertura ya no es máxima). Por lo tanto, si la bola "sube" más de la cuenta necesitas girar la mariposa a un punto de menor flujo lo que obligaría a pasar por la apertura máxima (ya que no se puede hacer girar en inversa la mariposa).


Adiosín...!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2010)

La están re complicando . Hace años existía un juego que era una pipa con una canastita , se soplaba y "levitaba" una pelotita de ping pong . . . sin conocer el efecto Venturi  .

Aquí lo hacen con un secador de cabello.













Por si no deja ver las fotos les dejo la página , es por el medio mas o menos:

http://diariodeunexperimentadorcasero.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default

Suerte


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 12, 2010)

consigue uno de estos:
http://www.unclemilton.com/starwarsscience/Uncle's Milton Force Trainer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJbIGJrQK84&feature=player_embedded

y hay otro llamado mindflex.  y aqui un link de el mindflex desemsamblado:
http://www.bigmech.com/misc/mindflex/

y ambos estan usando abanicos para mover la pelota...

saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Ok; pero si necesitas reducir el caudal, sería necesario hacer pasar la mariposa por el centro de giro para posicionarla en un punto inferior al anterior (si es que la apertura ya no es máxima). Por lo tanto, si la bola "sube" más de la cuenta necesitas girar la mariposa a un punto de menor flujo lo que obligaría a pasar por la apertura máxima (ya que no se puede hacer girar en inversa la mariposa).
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



Sigo sin comprender.

El recorrido *total* de la válvula mariposa desde "Cerrada" a "Totalmente abierta" es de 90º (Incluso se podría hacer menor)


----------



## jreyes (Mar 12, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sigo sin comprender.
> 
> El recorrido *total* de la válvula mariposa desde "Cerrada" a "Totalmente abierta" es de 90º (Incluso se podría hacer menor)


El recorrido que mencionas es incremental (hasta los 90°); si por alguna razón necesitas "bajar" el caudal antes de los 90° no podrías retrocer.

Es más sencillo controlar las rpm de un ventilador.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> El recorrido que mencionas es incremental (hasta los 90°); si por alguna razón necesitas "bajar" el caudal *antes de los 90° no podrías retrocer.*......



¿ Por que no abría de poder retroceder ? ¿ Que o quién me lo impide ?
¿ Sabes lo que es un motor Paso a Paso ?
¿ Sabes lo que es un motor servo ?
¿ Sabes lo que es un servo de modelismo ?
Hasta se podría hacer con un solenoide progresivo.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 12, 2010)

Oiga, parece que estuvieras enojado.

Conozco los motores pap, leí algo sobre los servo, lo mismo para los de modelismo. Lo del solenoide progresivo no lo conozco (en una de esas sí, pero no recuerdo el nombre). Aunque ignoro por qué no había pensado en ello.


Así y todo me parece más fácil controlar las rpm de un ventilador (siempre y cuando el peso de la esfera no sea muy grande).


Adiosín...!


----------



## Xndres (Mar 21, 2010)

Gracias por todas sus respuesta pero ya tengo el diseño mas o menos lo q*UE* necesito es sacar la funcion de transferencia de el ventilador donde puedo encotrar las ecuaciones para realizarlo


----------



## djmudslide (Mar 7, 2011)

lograste encontrar la función de transferencia?


----------

